# Here for you, When you're ready



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Serving Escambia and Santa Rosa Counties for over 14 years...

When you're ready, to Buy or Sell a home. Don't hesitate to call or email. I'll give you my best....

Jim Summers
Lic. Real Estate Broker
850-450-6276
Pensacola House Hunters LLC


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Over 15 years now... Where has the time gone! 


I've been an independent Broker for the last 10 years, I must be doing something right...


Thanks to the PFF, a lot of current and past members have allowed me to be part of their lives. Not only in Real Estate, but the friendships I have gained over the years as well.


My slogan is "*Here for you, When you're ready*" and I mean that!


Thank YOU, for putting your trust in me.


----------

